# 300gallon marineland fixer upper



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

So I got my 300gall marineland DD payed $2000 bucks for it came with 2-fx5 filters , few hundred lbs of coral rock nice stuff , 3-150watt MH lights , and I purchased a 100gallon sump off another member here for 350 bucks but it doesn't fit lol maybe I should have measured first muhuhuhuh ...I think I will be able to take stand apart place sump under an repair stand but I'm not sure how safe that is ..so 2mrw I will post some better pics of the damage on this tank as I start to refurbish this tank and make it look brand new ..the guy I bought it from hadn't cleaned the glass for ever so before I bought it me and my wife went over to his house and scrubbed it right down it looked 999% then we made the deal it looked even better once I loaded it into the uhaul., thumbs up ...so we tracked the tank up country to kelowna in uhaul with all gear and it survived the snow storm on hwy. So the tank had one piece trim off , paint chips ,it was very dirty in general , and had a chunk out of it .... So we cleaned the crap out of it I filled in the chunk with black wood filler , painted rite over the old paint on one cupboard and trim to see how it looked and it looked fine so 2mrw I will be painting the whole stand ,canopy,trim in semi gloss black paint and also paint the back of glass with about 6-7coats of black paint.. Will post before and after pictures 2mrw of the tank when it's sunny out and I can take some good pics in my garage with sunlight. I currently have my 150gallon and a hospital tank 72gallon with a single fish in it , I'm not sure what to do with my 300 a sweet sweet African cichlid habitat with 3d background , beautiful black sand and nice big rocks from the landscape yard , or do Monster fish !! But I'm goimg to post until set up and along the way till it full so tune it ..


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Btw it's 3 years old and I sold the fx5 for 125 each so I'm into it for 2050+500 for uhaul but that includes sump also I have coralfe uv the big one I bought brand new


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice, looks like you have a lot of fun for the next little while =)


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

lucky!! my next tank will be the same dimensions  I just have to save up and convince the gf its a good idea haha


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm buying house in next month or 2 and this thing will sit in my garage and look pretty while I fix it up because moving it is a b**** ill tell you that lol , with fish would be a big job.


----------



## Travo (Dec 16, 2012)

Can't wait to get this setup


----------

